# Warehouse location for Philadelphia Fresh (FPA1)



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Is there a list available that will show me where a particular warehouse is before I actually accept a block? I'm seeing offers for Philadelphia Fresh (FPA1) but would like to know its location before accepting anything from this location.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

39.955673,-75.205641


----------

